# Inheritance of models, need appraisal plz



## Dallas L (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi, new to the forum and this community. 

Inheritance left me with these very old models, unsure if complete or not. 

Would like an honest appraisal.

Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

To get an appraisal you'll need to open them and take a look to see what parts are missing as well as the general condition of them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I can understand the need to establish that all the parts are present, but for me that might undercut the value of the kit as still sealed in it's original cellophane/heat shrink wrapper. And I also know that they can be opened and resealed with new shrink wrap so they can be 'faked' as original. Is it the more common practice to open a kit and establish all the parts, decals and paper work are included in the model kit world?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks to me like those kits have no shrink wrap on the boxes.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand, I actually dont remember seeing the attachment yesterday - only the message. So yes, if they are already opened - then check for all the parts, decals and instructions! 🤙


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Dallas L said:


> Hi, new to the forum and this community.
> 
> Inheritance left me with these very old models, unsure if complete or not.
> 
> ...


I think maybe about $5 to $10 for the lot is the value. All of those have been re-issued a few times except the Palmer kit and no one will want that one.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont keep up with model kit listings but in the direcast world we recommend the eBay sold listings as the best current market value tool for nearly anything. Make sure are filtered for sold items and check shipping included vs added costs to determine a FMV.


----------

